# Help Needed on Navigational Problem



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Volunteering at the New Bedford Whaling Museum (Massachusetts) and as the only one there with seagoing experience, I get asked many navigational questions many which I can answer, however am stuck with this one!

We have a Docent who is tasked with transcribing whaling log books. The vessel he is working with at the moment is the Bark Seneca out of New Bedford. Her log gives midday positions but in some instance the Lat. and Longitude entry is followed by the letters "lhre"......The writing is hard to read so the "e" maybe an "a".

So, what is Lhre?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Michael,

Could it refer to Local Hour Angle, which is correctly given the acronym LHA? 

https://astronavigationdemystified.com/local-hour-angle-and-greenwich-hour-angle/


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

I misread your post at first and took the 'l' for a 't' and my first thought then was abbreviation for 'thereabouts' for a sarcastic DR, but then again why bother with a longer word for DR ? In other words, can't help you Sorry !!

Gulpers idea sounds logical (unlike mine !)

Mike


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

If it is an "e" rather than an "a", might it mean "Local Hour Estimated"?


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Lost Hours Recalculating Estimates ?.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Is there any correspondence between the days when this is used and weather conditions? Is it sometimes used for Lat and sometimes used for Long, or only ever used for both, or one?

I am sure you have thought about these things, but any information could help.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everybody, I knew I could get help here. I am at the museum today and will check the log book for the weather at the time. The Seneca was one of the vessels tuck in the ice. Again thanks.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

If the l is a 1 it could mean 1hr advance for the ships clocks if the vessel was travelling in an easterly direction. Done to keep ships noon as close as possible to local noon.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Alternatively, "lhre" could mean:-

1. Let's hope right estimate.

2. Let's have rum, everybody.

3. Look happy, rats eliminated.

4. Left-handed-rope-effect.

5. Light-House recognition error.

6. Last haul recovered empty. (Forgot to tie the cod-end.)


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

If anybody is interested you can open the "New Bedford Whaling Museum" site. Click on top where it says Library and open log book section....the Seneca is amongst them.

ps thanks Barrie will pass you ideas on..........


----------

